#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-20
<tdr112> morning all
<tdr112> can anyone else log into the wiki
<delcoyote> link?
<delcoyote> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  this one tdr112 ?
<delcoyote> waiting.............
<delcoyote> I guess is not leting me in
<tdr112> its working now again
<delcoyote> not here tdr112
<delcoyote> it could be me also I'm an anti-login person
<delcoyote> Reason: Error reading from remote server
<delcoyote> check it later, brb
<czajkowski> morning
<czajkowski> wiki.u.c is haing issues
<delcoyote> lol
<czajkowski> more of an issue than a lol :s
<czajkowski> migration issues
<delcoyote> lol czajkowski :
<delcoyote> http://www.adverts.ie/other-sports-fitness/free-parachute/668542
<delcoyote> still trying to login
<czajkowski> well yes it will do
<czajkowski> they are working on it
<delcoyote> sure no problem.. :-)
<czajkowski> but at present they know wiki.u.c is slow and is rendering some pages/parts
<delcoyote> no bother i'll try later instead..
<delcoyote> free parachute haha
<delcoyote> working
<airurando> ebel you about?
<ebel> airurando: yo
<airurando> We still have a couple of pics on the approval page not showing
<airurando> I think they are yours
<airurando> I reckon just one line of images on the application page per release party would look best
<ebel> what's the link to the page again?
<airurando> Ing I am on my phone
<airurando> Could you check meeting logs for June 15th
<ebel> have it
<ebel> 2 secs
<airurando> Also if you get a chance could you look at the draft roadmap is sent out yesterday.
<airurando> slashtom and tdr112
<airurando> What do you two think of the draft roadmap.
<airurando> Thanks ebel
<airurando> BTW that Ing above should have been Ohh :)
<airurando> Must get back to work now.
<airurando> Talk later
<czajkowski> ebel: got that info for me to log the rt
<ebel> not yet. one thing occured to me with the proposed server move
<ebel> the ubuntu-ie.org would be 'offline' for a few days. wasn't sure if everyone was aware of that and was gonna email list about that
<czajkowski> nods
<ebel> ubuntu wiki is slooooow
<czajkowski> yeah its being migrated
<ebel> so is it offline?
<ebel> and by slow I mean, i can't log in
<czajkowski> its online just slow to render
<ebel> yeah
<tdr112> evening
<airurando> evening
<czajkowski> hows folks
<airurando> good now
<airurando> no feedback on roadmap from anyone makes me sad :(
<airurando> I do wish we had more input
<airurando> Still I'll add it to the agenda
<airurando> and let folks edit it if they want
<airurando> Ill fluff the hosting sponsorship provider
<czajkowski> it looks good
<czajkowski> really
<airurando> going to delete the non functioning flickr links and reduce each release party set on thumbnails to a single line
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> ok
<airurando> done with it.
<airurando> checkers welcome
<airurando> ;)
<czajkowski> I love our wiki page
<czajkowski> so we just need to add the roadmap
<airurando> its there isn't it
<airurando> wiki is acting strange
<airurando> I can see the roadmap on the approval page
<czajkowski> oh I am blind
<czajkowski> looks fab
<airurando> I can get to the loco council agenda page but when I go to edit I just get a blank.
<airurando> frustrating
<czajkowski> yeah the wiki is being messed up
<airurando> are extra privileges required for the LoCo agenda page?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> there is an issue on the wiki
<czajkowski> they've been fixing it all day
<airurando> czajkowski could you just log in and check if you can edit the agenda?
<czajkowski> trying
<czajkowski> but having issues
<czajkowski> poking canonical is now
<airurando> when I go to edit I just get the single line in the edit box which states:
<airurando> <<Include(LoCoCouncil/Agenda)>>
<airurando> hit preview and its all there
<airurando> boggles the mind
<czajkowski> yeah cayse you have to edit it that way
<czajkowski> let me try
<airurando> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncilAgenda
<airurando> thats the page I hit the edit button on.
<czajkowski> whats rory wiki page
<czajkowski> fixiging it now
<airurando> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/rorymcc
<czajkowski> done
<airurando> how the heck did you do that
<airurando> well done by the way
<czajkowski> it's just slow
<czajkowski> and fixing the formatting now
<airurando> ebels link is a bit messed up
<czajkowski> fixing it as we speak
<czajkowski> fixed
<airurando> just had Jackie give our application the once over and she approves :)
<czajkowski> :D
<airurando> czajkowski thanks for sorting out the agenda it was driving me scatty
<czajkowski> np
<airurando> now to remind folk about tomorrows meeting on social network outlets.
<airurando> hey ebel
<ebel> yo
<airurando> could you look over the application
<ebel> i tried to fix the wiki earlier, but wiki.u.c is malfunctioning
<ebel> i'l look again
<airurando> I'm finished with it
<czajkowski> there was a migration happening
<czajkowski> seems to be ok
<czajkowski> bit slow
<airurando> czajkowski has added it to the agenda of tomorrows meeting
<ebel> seems better now
<airurando> what do you think of the roadmap?
<ebel> looks pretty good
<czajkowski> :d
<ebel> w.u.c still being a bit silly...
<czajkowski> 21:35 -!- Topic for #canonical-sysadmin: Known issues: Wiki.ubuntu.com favicon || Vanguard: tiaz || RT: https://rt.ubuntu.com/ (use "login with SSO") ||  Although we idle here, please mail requests to mailto:rt@ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> 21:35 -!- Topic set by charlieS [~charlie@charlie.cat.pdx.edu] [Mon Jun 20 20:43:49 2011]
 * airurando is feverishly spamming identi.ca and twitter looking for support.
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> well hopefuly the mailing list wil lget a few more
<czajkowski> we only need a handful
<czajkowski> just loooks good
<czajkowski> and at the end of the day canonical are sprinting here again for the 2nd time
<czajkowski> which is good
<ebel> we need to post asking for cheerleaders for the re-approval meeting
<ebel> canonical lad emailed TOG, some want to stop in
<czajkowski> nods
<airurando> ebel: working on that email now
<czajkowski> airurando: ebel tdr112 once ye have the info for the drinks meet up and the tog stuff can you let me know as the Linaro folks want to join also
<airurando> czajkowski: I think tdr112 has that sorted
<airurando> porter house I think
<ebel> linaro?
<airurando> he can confirm all.
<ebel> tdr112 knows more about the tog stuff
<czajkowski> http://www.linaro.org/
<czajkowski> so linaro have many canonical folks working for them and partnering with them
<czajkowski> the sprint in Dublin is
<czajkowski> launhcpad
<czajkowski> platform
<czajkowski> and linaro
<ebel> ah
<airurando> final call for support has been sent to the mailing list.
<airurando> Phew
<airurando> glad thats done
<czajkowski> :)
<airurando> ebel: if you plug it on the mailing list also it would help.  Your call for support would have more weight.
<ebel> when's the loco council meeting tomorrow? (WUC is down)
<ebel> is it on #ubuntu-loco-council ?
<ebel> oh 10pm irish time
<ebel> 21:00 UTC
<czajkowski> 8pm UTC
<czajkowski> 9pm
<czajkowski> 8pm UTC = 9pm
<ebel> ah yes
<ebel> I only read the first part of the first line :P
<czajkowski> cant figure out how to make a web link to the channel ubuntu-meeting
<ebel> and #ubuntu-meeting
<ebel> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#ubuntu-ie like this?
<czajkowski> yeah maybe post that to the list
<testebel> i is on teh interwebz
<czajkowski> right nn
<ebel> i will do
<ebel> night czajkowski
<ebel> email sent
<airurando> good stuff ebel
<airurando> night all
#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-21
<tdr112> morning
<ebel> morning
<slashtom> good morning
<czajkows1i> aloha
<tdr112> how would i save the output of say lspci into a file
<tdr112> pipe and then touch
<tdr112> echo
<tdr112> ?
<davem> lspci > filename.txt
<davem> >> if you want to append it to the file and not overwrite the existing content
<tdr112> ah thanks i was over thinking it with pipe
<sidetap> hi
<ebel> hello
<sidetap> hows is thing in ireland?
<sidetap> things
<sidetap> there are not many jobs in ireland?
<tdr112> its just started to rain
<sidetap> i am from uk
<tdr112> sidetap: lots of IT jobs
<ebel> lots of technical, it, programming and sysadmin jobs in ireland
<sidetap> u dont have electronic jobs?
<sidetap> all the factories went abroad?
<sidetap> electronic factories
<tdr112> well intel are hiring like mad
<tdr112> a new fab is coming online soon
<sidetap> where is intel?
<sidetap> dublin?
<tdr112> just outside of dublin
<sidetap> i am a electronic engineer
<sidetap> who here is a programmer?
<sidetap> whats the best language to start with python
<sidetap> for ubuntu
<sidetap> i was studying c++
 * ebel is a software guy 
<ebel> sidetap: what do you want to do? Some languages are better for some tasks than others
<sidetap> not sure
<slashtom> at the electronic engineer level, C or C++ would be more useful
<sidetap> i want to be good at ubuntu use the shell terminal more
<ebel> sysadmining!
<ebel> That's less programming, and more learning about the system, and how to make it do things.
<ebel> e.g. setting up and maintaining a web server, file server, vpn server, email server etc.
<sidetap> i was using c++ for programming pic chips yes
<sidetap> i should study python then?
<sidetap> bash commands are python?
<ebel> no, bash commands are in.... well bash
<ebel> You can programme in bash
<ebel> "bash scripts" (also called "shell scripts", or "shell scripting")
<ebel> it's good for simple programming, but for more complex programming (i.e. writing actual programme, you'll need something better)
<sidetap> thats looks like a big intel factory in ireland i looked at the website
<sidetap> its in kildare
<ebel> in leixlip? that's about a 60 min bus ride from dublin
<sidetap> yeah
<sidetap> inever knew irealnd had a big factorylike that
<sidetap> most electronic factories went to poland  and europe places
<sidetap> cheap labour
<sidetap> around 2000
<sidetap> intel stayed
<sidetap> ?
<ebel> dell used to have a large assembly plant in limerick, but that closed a few years ago
<ebel> I think the intel one is chip manufactueror, so it's high tech stuff
<moylan> the intel plant is so big they use bikes to get around and it isn't easy just to move a clean fab plant.  my company once sold an amd computer to intel.  our proudest moment! :-)
<ebel> There is a lot of pharmacutical manufactors in ireland
<sidetap> u work for amd?
<sidetap> allmy computers are amd i like amd
<sidetap> athlon chips
<moylan> nope.  just the ast computers we sold then had amd.  we sold to security company who needed a pc to log events on site.
<sidetap> i like the new phenom i want one
<sidetap> phenom amd is the new chip
<sidetap> i read
<sidetap> where was the dell factory?
<sidetap> dublin also?
<moylan> dell were in bray co.wicklow
<ebel> no, dell's call centre is/was in bray, co. wicklow, but their assebly plant was in limerick
<ebel> (in co. limerick)
<moylan> whoops ebel is correct.  i just knew a ton of folk who worked in the bray plant.
<moylan> some even sent to poland to train their successors.
<sidetap> repair the money is in repair work
<ebel> The money is in programming.
<ebel> There is a massive demand for programmers/sysadmins.
<ebel> there are more jobs than workers
<sidetap> programming what?
<sidetap> example?
<sidetap> hence i am not a programmer
<ebel> anything.
<ebel> I do web programming (and have done linux sysadmining)
<sidetap> java is web?
<ebel> yeah
<sidetap> would u work in a team
<ebel> depends
<ebel> if you're in a small company (e.g. like I am now), then there are other developers, but you are working mostly on your own stuff
<ebel> sorta
<sidetap> uh
<sidetap> so
<sidetap> ubuntu is big in ireland?
<sidetap> not many people in here
<sidetap> every one like windows ?
<ebel> it's much like the UK
<sidetap> yeah
<sidetap> most people like windows
<sidetap> orapple
<sidetap> apple
<sidetap> every one has a mac book
<sidetap> ha ha
<sidetap> i like the 15inch mac book pro
<sidetap> at a wooping 1600 quid its not worth it
<sidetap> theres not many jobs here in the uk
<sidetap> australia has millions ofjobs
<ebel> hard to get into
<sidetap> why hard?
<ebel> and lots of people go there and have to work in farms. it's like cheap white slave labour.
<sidetap> ha ha
<sidetap> nooooo
<ebel> You can't just move there, like you can in EU. You need someone to sponsor you, etc. I think.
<sidetap> skills shortage lists
<sidetap> go google it
<sidetap> installing software ubuntu
<sidetap> how do u do it manually
<sidetap> a lot of software is not packaged
<sidetap> self installable
<czajkowski> tdr112: you alive ?
<airurando> evening all
<airurando> are we ready?
<czajkowski> 45 min to go :)
<czajkowski> airurando: made one tweak to the app
<airurando> me too
<airurando> what was yours?
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> added the twitter/identi.ca ac
<airurando> lovely
<czajkowski> what you do
<airurando> mine: we had referenced 2010 for UGJ Limerick when in fact it was 2011
<airurando> also a few spellings
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> cool
<airurando> howdy jpich
<czajkowski> jpich: aloha
<jpich> Hulloh
<jpich> Did I miss the thingie thing or is it later?
<czajkowski> in 30 mins time it kicks off
<jpich> Cool :) Go us
<czajkowski> :D
<airurando> should Gobuntu and Ubuntu JeOS still be listed on our top wiki page
<airurando> I just removed netbook edition
<czajkowski> no idea..
<czajkowski> wish the apt would cool down
<czajkowski> roasting
<airurando> the links seem to list 8.04 derivatives
<airurando> czajkowski bloody miserable over here
<ebel> hello all
<airurando> howdy ebel
<ebel> howdy
<theirishpenguin> Hi airurando, everyone
<airurando> good evening theirishpenguin
<mokmeister> hello all!
<theirishpenguin> airurando:  Evening! Phew, just about got an IRC client set up on this machine!
<airurando> theirishpenguin and there was me just thinking you were trying to play cool
<airurando> evening mokmeister
<mokmeister> Just reading through the re approval application, don't think the Corkonians would like the real capital being described as the third largest city after Dublin and Limerick! heehee
<theirishpenguin> airurando: I'm rarely cool :-)
<theirishpenguin> mokmeister: hello
<airurando> lol
<airurando> not true
<theirishpenguin> mokmeister: Ya, I think the people's republic wouldn't be too happy ;)
<mokmeister> :D
<airurando> mokmeister an oversight I assure you
<airurando> else some dissident in limerick havin fun
<czajkowski> aloha folks
<czajkowski> so I'll be chairing the meeting
<czajkowski> except when ireland app is up
<theirishpenguin> airurando:  I'm going to get onto Michael Martin immediately!
<mokmeister> Indeed! I'm likin it anyway! :)
<theirishpenguin> czajkowski: Hello
<czajkowski> :)
<airurando> is everyone in #ubuntu-meeting?
<czajkowski> aloha
<mokmeister> nope
<theirishpenguin> airurando: Just about to join in there.
<airurando> that is where the action will be happening
<moylan> yup
<mokmeister> yep!
<mokmeister> Just time to make a quick cuppa!
<moynihan> or pour a whiskey
<czajkowski> will be about 40 mins before ireland is up
<czajkowski> we work through the agenda in the list on the wiki
 * airurando is getting a bit nervous
<tdr112> so what channel
<airurando> #ubuntu-meeting
<airurando> evenind tdr112
<airurando> *evening
<infoturtle> oh, we ment to be in that room?
<airurando> infoturtle yip
<tdr112> evening
<theirishpenguin> tdr112: hello
<tdr112> theirishpenguin: you remember how to use irc :)
<theirishpenguin> tdr112: Just about :)
<theirishpenguin> I'm using Quassel cause my fat fingers have forgotten how to work irsii!
<infoturtle> done
<infoturtle> all we all going to be asked questions or what's the story here?
<tdr112> infoturtle: nope
<tdr112> they might ask who is here from ubuntu-ie and then we all say us
<infoturtle> I should be able to do that much right
<infoturtle> should be.....
<airurando> ebel I hope your silence is you just getting in the zone.
<ebel> :P
<ebel> it's *ON*!
<airurando> slashtom about
<ebel> (poke me when we're up)
<ebel> nah slashtom's money is being sucked by the government of new south wales :P
<tdr112> anyone have the running order handy
<airurando> ebel eh?
<infoturtle> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncilAgenda
<infoturtle> think that's what you're talking about
<ebel> airurando: the australian toll road people are money grabbers.
<airurando> ebel bummer.
<airurando> the reapprovals have started
<tdr112> ok does someone want to come up with a answer for the question that has just been asked
<mokmeister> link to the re approval page do?
<ebel> tdr112: which one 'how do you get things done?'
<ebel> we get things done over mailing lists, irc meetings  and using this irc channel.
<tdr112> and in person
<mokmeister> afk
<ebel> tasks are declared, and people choose to do them...
<czajkowski> well we share stuff out
<ebel> (yes and in person)
<czajkowski> tdr112: does team report then mails
<czajkowski> out
<czajkowski> ebel: chairs
<czajkowski> someone does mins and shares stuff
 * czajkowski runs back to other room
<mokmeister> back
<mokmeister> 5 votes is hardly representative of all the people in the room! ;)
<czajkowski> mokmeister: eh..
<airurando> Venezuela is through Denmark is up now
<tdr112> mokmeister: not eveyone can vote
<czajkowski> I'm really gonna have to explain to you how ubuntu works
<czajkowski> only 6 of us are elected to do so
<czajkowski> :)
<mokmeister> ah, I see. Was only joking anyway.
<tdr112> so we are looking for 4 votes then as czajkowski wont be voting i think
<czajkowski> yes
<moylan> anybody got bitcoins to slip the board? ;-)
<theirishpenguin> ha ha
<airurando> lol
<mokmeister> hehehe
<czajkowski> CIDER!!
<moylan> apple juice actually. yummy!
<infoturtle> sweet apple berry juice!!
<tdr112> ok guy while we are all here , drinks next week in dublin with all the ubnutu people who will be in dublin
<tdr112> next wed 8pm
<tdr112> 29th Porterhouse on Nassau Street
<ebel> that's with the canonical people?
<tdr112> i will email the list with all the details
<moynihan> open invite?
<infoturtle> :c won't be able to go
<tdr112> ebel: yep around 200 people will be over for a few days and we are meeting some of them
<ebel> kewl
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> tis one of the larger sprints
<tdr112> i wonder are any of the sessions open to the public
<czajkowski> it's mostly coding and working on stuff they've worked on at uds
<czajkowski> going down through blue prints
<czajkowski> you could ask
<tdr112> i am doing notting next week , would be cool alright
<czajkowski> I really should have had a propper dinner before this
<czajkowski> starving
<czajkowski> fan on trying to cool the place down
<tdr112> are you some where hot ?
<czajkowski> london
<czajkowski> roasting
<tdr112> not a bit of sun here
<infoturtle> loads of sun here!!
<mokmeister> for now, infoturtle, for now.... ;)
<airurando> ebel get your game face on
<mokmeister> oooh, not a good result for the philipines...
 * ebel psyches himself up
<airurando> go ebel go
<tdr112> go team ubuntu-ie
<infoturtle> mon ebel!
<ebel> wait, me? I'm doing it? surely we're all doing it.
<moylan> rah rah rah!
<ebel> ah well, feck it, let's go
<moylan> hands ebel blindfold and cigarette ;-)
<infoturtle> we'll all chip in if we can
<tdr112> its on
<theirishpenguin> we're up!
<airurando> start shouting lads
<czajkowski> :D
<asoktheintern> :)
<czajkowski> asoktheintern: aloha
<asoktheintern> czajkowski: Been keeping an eye on the mailing lists for a while now, but have always been busy for meetings..
<czajkowski> at least you made it to this one
<czajkowski> asoktheintern: you need to join #ubuntu-meeting
<moylan> huzzah!
<asoktheintern> Yay
<mokmeister> Woohoo!
<moynihan> well done folks
<jpich> yay
<mokmeister> Time to break out the Champagne! :D
<moylan> nice one ebel!
<infoturtle> well done ebel, handled it well
<ebel> yay!
<airurando> brilliant
<theirishpenguin> Great work ebel and co!
<mokmeister> Indeed, well done.
<ebel> (note to self, control-q very easy to hit)
<tdr112> all done
<airurando> congrats everyone
<mokmeister> Cool under fiire!
<ebel> thanks everyone
<airurando> yes well done ebel
<tdr112> jpich: you can use irc , wow
<czajkowski> whooo
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> wel done
<czajkowski> best application by far
<czajkowski> :D
<jpich> tdr112: Only for special occasions
<theirishpenguin> That was the Rory McIlroy of Ubuntu Loco applications!
<ebel> :D
<fagan> crap
<tdr112> jpich: stay around
<fagan> I missed the entire meeting
<fagan> congrats :)
<infoturtle> poor fagan
<ebel> well, we got it
<czajkowski> fagan: you missed it
<czajkowski> you fecker!
<fagan> czajkowski: yeah was at a friends house after work and god side tracked
<fagan> :/
<fagan> Got in just there now
<tdr112> fagan: not to worry , are you up in dublin next week
<fagan> tdr112: what for?
<jpich> tdr112: We'll see how long the hotel wifi stays up :-)
<czajkowski> sprint
<czajkowski> u1 isn't platform
<fagan> czajkowski: well we are just not in the platform sprint
<tdr112> fagan: there is a sprint on
<fagan> tdr112: nope we had a sprint 2 weeks ago
<fagan> was very good
<fagan> :)
<tdr112> ah ok , how are you getting on working for them
<fagan> tdr112: good good they are all very nice and the work is simple enough for the moment
<czajkowski> canonical now have 2 irish interns :)
<fagan> been trying to get a grip with all of the code base is a bit hard I suppose
<fagan> czajkowski: yeah he emailed me before
<fagan> well isnt he on work experience?
<tdr112> so he is not an interns
<fagan> tdr112: well its still impressive
<czajkowski> work experience/internship/coop are all the same words really
<fagan> czajkowski: length of time really
<tdr112> i dont know what the different is
<tdr112> ah ok
<fagan> czajkowski: and mine is for college credits
<czajkowski> varies from 6-9 months
<tdr112> cool
<czajkowski> fagan: so is it dcu and UL
<czajkowski> it is for most colleges
<fagan> work experince is a bit shorter
<czajkowski> not gonna argue
<czajkowski> :)
<fagan> there is a bit of a difference but still its in the family
<czajkowski> you're missing the point
<czajkowski> it's just a word
<fagan> I was agreeing I just was saying there is a bit of a difference
<czajkowski> tdr112: airurando word of warning
<czajkowski> I'm back for 1 week in July
<czajkowski> ie in reaching distance of ye
<czajkowski> get your application in for membership!!!!!!!
<airurando> gulp!
<czajkowski> so glad we're on the same page
<czajkowski> :)
 * moylan pushes hand cart into room
<tdr112> i sign the coc its a start
<tdr112> signed
<moylan> get your helmets here.  going cheap!
<mokmeister> ok, good night all, well done with the reapproval once again.
<airurando> sent a rather jubilant e-mail to the list regarding reapproval.
<airurando> I'm delighted we were successful
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> fantastic app
<czajkowski> told ye
<tdr112> its great
<airurando> czajkowski: absolutely, you were soooo right
<airurando> but right all along
<airurando> ecmphasising team reports, pics et
<airurando> *etc
<airurando> it all makes perfect sense now
<airurando> *emphasising
<airurando> must dash
<airurando> talk tomorrow
<airurando> night all
<czajkowski> pics make our lives easy
<czajkowski> team reports we love
<jpich> 'night people
<tdr112> see ya
<sidetap> hi
<theirishpenguin> congrats! off to bed
<sidetap> whats happening over there in ireland?
<moylan> just had our loco reapproved
<sidetap> just had our loco reapproved?
<sidetap> loco?
<sidetap> uh pub?
#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-22
<airurando> morning all
<airurando> did everyone "get the ubuntu-ie expired from team" email followed swiftly by the "ubuntu-ie added by paultag" email
<airurando> nice....
<airurando> :)
<czajkowski> http://paulmellors.blogspot.com/2011/06/loco-council-meeting.html
<czajkowski> airurando: aye he had to to it late last night
<airurando> great blog post.
<airurando> czajkowski is he MooDoo
<czajkowski> yup
<ebel> :)
<ebel> yaya
<ebel> czajkowski: re: hosting, we need to talk to blacknight about renewing.
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> let me draft something now
<czajkowski> done
<tdr112> morning all
<czajkowski> tdr112: howdy
<czajkowski> ebel: lol at your email
<czajkowski> see your inbox
<czajkowski> hostint sorted
<czajkowski> in your hands now
<ebel> cool
<ebel> thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> if you need help just shout
<czajkowski> otherwise you take care of it :)
<czajkowski> love his short reply
<czajkowski> :)
<ebel> :)
<ebel> right i'll send you something (in email) w.r.t. what to send to canonical
<czajkowski> ok
 * czajkowski goes gets some breakie 
<czajkowski> ebel: see the email from Michele ?
<ebel> yep
<ebel> sorted
<czajkowski> grand
<ebel> thanks cz
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> will be in Dublin July 6th
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/06/22/ubuntu-ie-and-canonical-meet-up-in-dublin/
<airurando> evening
<czajkowski> airurando: howdy
<airurando> Hi czajkowski
<airurando> just saw your mail
<airurando> very good
<airurando> keep us on our toes!!
<czajkowski> subtle as a brick I am
<airurando> ha ha
<airurando> I've generated listings for the pub meetup with the folks from Canonical next Wednesday on the website, wiki and LoCo Dir.
<airurando> please register at http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/1030/detail/
<moylan> will tweet it a few times in the next few days.
#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-23
<tdr112> morning all
<slashtom> good morning
<tdr112> hey slashtom
<tdr112> good blog post czajkowski
<tdr112> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/06/22/ubuntu-ie-and-canonical-meet-up-in-dublin/
<airurando> morning all.
<airurando> I've bitten the bullet and tried to write a small blogpost about the June Geeknic.
<airurando> http://airurando.wordpress.com/2011/06/23/june-2011-geeknic/
<czajkowski> tdr112: thanks
<czajkowski> tdr112: Inwas getting poked in places about info easy to chuck stuff up there when needed
<czajkowski> airurando: tdr112 also easier when yer members
<czajkowski> *cough*
<airurando> anyone know how to get my blog on the ubuntu-ie agregrator?
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> I think you have to log into the website site add the rss feed
<czajkowski> airurando: if you give me the RSS feed I can add it
<czajkowski> and title of it
<airurando> crikey how the heck do I get one of those?
<airurando> will pester the guys when I meet them next
<airurando> thanks czajkowski
<moylan> feed for airurando  http://airurando.wordpress.com/feed/
<airurando> hey thanks moylan
<airurando> simple as that is it?
<moylan> looks like it.  firefox seems to process that url correctly as a feed.  chrome doesn't but then chrome isn't good with rss in general
<czajkowski> airurando: title of your feed?
<airurando> only 16 months between posts.
<airurando> Airurando's Blog
<airurando> I suppose
<czajkowski> done
<czajkowski> moylan: got a blog
<czajkowski> julie ha sa blog also
<airurando> cheers czajkowski
<czajkowski> would be great to have more blogs on there
<czajkowski> just sent an email around
<moylan> not at the mo.  keep saying i'll start one but never do.  who wants to hear my 1000 page rant on the evils of nokia? :-)
<czajkowski> moylan: we do
<czajkowski> the idea is to get to know your community
<czajkowski> it doesnt have to be on ubuntu
<czajkowski> its a team planet
<airurando> jpichon is at http://www.jpichon.net/
<czajkowski> I'll wait till she says its ok
<moylan> then again i always said sony was evil and i bought an xperia x10 mini.  love, *love* that phone!
<czajkowski> would be great to have hers there
<airurando> will check if she wants it added
<airurando> I'll poke her on identi.ca
<czajkowski> moylan: did it meet the *click* noise test :)
<airurando> what about tdr112 is his blog on it yet?
<moylan> i have to set it completely silent but yes it is quiet.  and a flash.  and a keyboard.  and an fm radio.  and some neat touches to software and hardware.  some whoopsies but overall would recommend.
<czajkowski> airurando: he is
<airurando> cool
<czajkowski> there are over 100 people on the list
<czajkowski> so if we even get 10 more blogs
<czajkowski> it'll encourage more people to interact with one another
<airurando> indeed
<airurando> still seems a bit alien to me
<airurando> just need practise
<ebel> yep
<czajkowski> added another
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> Aidan Delaney’s weblog
<moylan> i'll try and knock one together later
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> we have 8 there atm
<czajkowski> Aidan
<czajkowski> airurando:
<czajkowski> daithif
<czajkowski> declan
<czajkowski> me
<czajkowski> Maciej
<czajkowski> fagan:
<czajkowski> and tdr112
<airurando> what about ebel and slashtom
<czajkowski> nope
<ebel> i don't really have a blog per se. more a static website without an rss
<czajkowski> ebel: all tbhe hits you could have had last week
<airurando> I've poked Julie on identi.ca
<ebel> ah well that too :P
<czajkowski> and anothe added
<czajkowski> HarryHaaren: has been added
<czajkowski> :)
<ebel> well you could add my kindle-maps.com if you want. I'll have to make up one for technomancy.org, which is a bit more techy focussed
<czajkowski> whats the rss feeds?
<slashtom> what about slashtom's what?
<ebel> slashtom: do you want your blog post on the ubuntu-ie planet?
<ebel> here be my kindle maps feed http://www.kindle-maps.com/blog/feeds/all.atom.xml
 * slashtom doesn't really have a blog
<ebel> tomsalmon.eu!!! IPv6!!!!!
<czajkowski> ebel: title for it ?
<ebel> eh, "ebel's kindle maps" ? :)
<ebel> ah "Rory's Kindle Maps" might be better
<czajkowski> done
<ebel> (since I notice lots of people trying to get there after hearing "rory mccann kindle maps" on the radio)
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> making progress today :D
<slashtom> http://tomsalmon.eu/feed/rss/ but it's not ubuntu specific
<czajkowski> slashtom: doesnt have to be
<czajkowski> it's about us being a community
<czajkowski> and sharing information with one another
<czajkowski> do you want slashtom as the title or Tom Salmon
<ebel> you need a little bit of randomness in order to discover new things.
<czajkowski> exactly
<slashtom> Tom Salmon please
<czajkowski> hmm did I do http://harryhaaren.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default right ?
<HarryHaaren> czajkowski: I wouldn't know, I haven't subscribed to my own RSS yet ;D (PS: Yeah it pops up "add to reader" here so should be fine.)
<czajkowski> perfect
<czajkowski> 11 :D
<airurando> he he just looked at the aggregrator.
<airurando> was set to check mine every 15 mins
<airurando> considering I've only posted twice in 16 months i thought that was a bit overkill
<airurando> daily will suffice.
<airurando> also, on reflection, I changed the title on my feed to Mike O'Donohue
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> airurando: can you dent http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/06/23/planet-ubuntu-ireland-lets-get-chatting/
<czajkowski> please
<airurando> damn you're fast with this blog thing
<airurando> will do
<czajkowski> airurando: just have a lot of free time on my hands and need to write 2 presentations for community week
<airurando> I'm looking forward to that although it is my bad week at work :(
<airurando> it will mostly be logs for me.
<czajkowski> yeah there is never a good time
<czajkowski> and this time mostly suits EU
<czajkowski> which isn't making USA folks happy
<fagan> win 4
<fagan> crap forgot the slash
<airurando> czajkowski: still I think the logs come a close second for all these IRC sessions.
<airurando> howdy fagan
<czajkowski> airurando: aye they do indeed
<czajkowski> airurando: you can never please everyone however ;)
<airurando> of course
<tdr112> afternoon
<czajkowski> ebel: you got that mail for me to send to IS
<ebel> czajkowski: ah no. not yet
<ebel> need to look at BK hosting details first
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> hmm we got lots of new content today on the planet
<czajkowski> :D
<tdr112> ah slashtom has a blog , did not know
<czajkowski> we now have a good few there
<czajkowski> missing julies
<czajkowski> :s
<czajkowski> nice to have a bit of variation there as well
<czajkowski> not all about Ubuntu
<moylan> rss feed for mine is http://angryearthling.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default
<czajkowski> moylan: title for it ?
<czajkowski> Moylans Rants
<moylan> will give me something to do when at night when i can't sleep.  title would be 'ramblings of an irish gobdaw' :-)
<czajkowski> done
<moylan> thanks!
<czajkowski> np
<tdr112> so would people be up for a ubuntu hour the night cztab is back in dublin
<slashtom> sure
<slashtom> i think it's a good plan
<tdr112> i did not wait for feed back :)  i made the event up http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/1031/detail/
<tdr112> email sent ->
<mokmeister> anybody here tried firefox 5 yet?
<tdr112> i used it on xp
<moylan> using firefox 5 on xubuntu 11.04
#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-24
<daxroc> Morning
<tdr112> morning all
<ebel> yo
<czajkowski> morning all
<daxroc> czajkowski: You looking for anything on the uk iso's? been working with some recently
<daxroc> mysql transfers in:out this month 152.35 Gb | 1244.17 Gb :O
<czajkowski> daxroc: international ones tis ok thanks
<daxroc> czajkowski: no worries, have fun
<ebel> hehe, wonder will ubuntu-uk.org change name :P
<ebel> since the ISO country code for the United Kingdom is actually GB :P
<czajkowski> hah
<czajkowski> it's more the names are wrong for teams
<czajkowski> so there is no set standard and we're bringing it in
<czajkowski> also there is a welsh team
<czajkowski> however active it is
<tdr112> do you think its needed
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> if you look at loco.u.c
<czajkowski> you cant tell some teams what they are
<czajkowski> so the idea is to make it easier to find a team as well
<czajkowski> and standardise the naming
<czajkowski> it's rather a bigger issue in USA
<ebel> hehe, make em all one team. :P
<ebel> *ducks*
<tdr112> good idea ebel :)
<czajkowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_3166-1_alpha-2#Exceptional_reservations
<ebel> hehehe. depends on how pedantic one wants to be.
<ebel> techically there are more ISO 3166 codes than countries. Like Svalbard has one (SJ), even though that's part of norway (I think)
<ebel> and of course the channel islands have 1 each.
<ebel> though they're weird. one of the channel islands was the last place in europe to get rid of feudalism.... in 2008ish
<ebel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sark#Transition_to_a_new_system_of_government
<ebel> "In 2008, Sark dismantled its previous system of government, which had evolved gradually from its original system established in 1565" :)
<slashtom> did i mention UK (and crown protectorates) are stuck in the past?
<czajkowski> ebel: dear lord man your hair is long :p
<ebel> :P
<ebel> not as long as yours!
<czajkowski> this is true but short hair doesnt suit me
<czajkowski> though I think jon would liek it shorter as he roomba tends to eat my hair
<ebel> I wondered about that.... do you spend a lot of time lying on the floor?
<ebel> Or has the roomba grown legs and arms and can attack humans in a war-of-the-world thing?
<czajkowski> no my hair sheds when stressed
<czajkowski> given the last few months it's falling out :(
<czajkowski> on plus side back assement  unit next week
<ebel> :( *hugs*
<slashtom> what's a roomba?
<ebel> slashtom: a magic machine for doing the vacuuming
<czajkowski> oh it works wonders
<czajkowski> as long as you dont leave socks on the floor which jon does
<slashtom> ebel: how come we don't have one?
<ebel> slashtom: good point.... do they work on wooden floors?
<ebel> wonder if you can get one that will go into all the little tiny corners and sweap out things
<slashtom> aye, right where the dust gathers
<slashtom> can it mop floors too?
<ebel> don't think so
<czajkowski> yup
<ebel> it's basically a vacuum cleaner+radar+motor
<czajkowski> newer ones wash
<ebel> really? fuck me that sounds cool....
<czajkowski> does wooden floors
<czajkowski> and carpet
<czajkowski> and tiles
<czajkowski> and gets into most nook and crannies due to its brushes
 * slashtom likes the sound of this magical device
 * ebel too....
<slashtom> ebel even moreso, i suspect
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> I love the roomba
<czajkowski> as long as it doesnt eat socks or cat5 cables
<daxroc> czajkowski: Did you have issues with blacknight dns recently ?
<slashtom> ebel puts his socks in the magic laundry basket
<czajkowski> daxroc: nope
<czajkowski> IMAP stuff with mail but seems fine now
<czajkowski> ebel: got that mail for me yet ?
<ebel> ah no
<ebel> though BK have credited our account, and we have another year. :D
<locodir-user> hi all
<ebel> yo
<locodir-user> how do i sign up to help promote Ubuntu up here in Inishowen?
<ebel> hmmm
<ebel> well there isn't really anything you *need* to sign up for. You can just do it.
<ebel> Is there any particular way you'd like to promote ubuntu?
<locodir-user> kool where can i get CD's from to hand out to people
<locodir-user> or POS
<locodir-user> Point Of Sale etc
<ebel> we've done release parties, ubuntu hours, geeknics, bugjams, here
<locodir-user> ahh kool
<ebel> well the ubuntu-ie loco got a batch of professional cds from canonical. but airurando (who's not online now) was distributing them
<ebel> are you on the mailing list?
<locodir-user> no not yet ?
<locodir-user> how do i sign up
<ebel> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-ie
<locodir-user> ahh found it
<ebel> so most 'announcments' are on that list, so it's a good way to keep up to date.
<locodir-user> just signed up
<ebel> there's also this IRC channel
<locodir-user> kool ok will keep in the loop
<ebel> and twitter (http://twitter.com/#!/ubuntuie )  and identi.ca ( http://identi.ca/ubuntuie )
<locodir-user> I have loaded a few systems with the new ubuntu 11.04 and had great feed back
<locodir-user> just signed up to the Facebook page
<ebel> anyone can post to that mailing list
<locodir-user> thats what led me here
<ebel> I'm in Dublin, but if you were to email that list, there might be someone else around your neck of the woods.
<locodir-user> ok ill do that - Ive not found anyone up here yet that uses it
<ebel> you could have an informal social meet up? see who turns up?
<ebel> we've done that many times, as an 'ubuntu hour' where we just meet in a pub or whatever and hang out
<ebel> chance to meet new people, etc.
<locodir-user> yes will have a go at setting up somthing localy  - Thanks for all the help - gotta get dinner on    thanks again
<ebel> :)
<ebel> any time
<ebel> just drop in here, there's often people about.
<locodir-user> Will do thanks!
<locodir-user> all the best
<InishSteve> Hi all
<czajkowski> InishSteve: Aloha
<InishSteve> I was just setting up my phone to access this irc server
<jshortland> i just did the pame IrishSteve. went with androirc
<InishSteve> Same here lol
<czajkowski> :)
<InishSteve> Good stuff   android is a very good system
<jshortland> had to use an italian firmware to upgrade to 2.2. bit of a pain. might have to pick up the galaxy s 2
<InishSteve> The s 2 looks nice
<czajkowski> http://www.infoturtle.ie//juice/index.php?q=node/158  should really go on the LD
<tdr112> evening all
<czajkowski> tdr112: howdy
<tdr112> i am off to galway tomorrow
<tdr112> on a stag
<tdr112> i hope the rain stops some time
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> Galway is nice
<InishSteve> Been raining in inishowen all day
<tdr112> hope to meet some hackerspace guys too
<InishSteve> Whats hackerspace
<thethomaseffect> It's a regular meetup at a place where people can work on their projects around like-minded individuals
<czajkowski> thethomaseffect: we have new hosting sorted
<czajkowski> waiting on dns changes
<InishSteve> Hi ebel thanks for the help today... I registered to receive emails
<thethomaseffect> czajkowski:  Ah super!
<ebel> InishSteve: cool, no bother :)
<thethomaseffect> czajkowski:  Have been working through some jquery tutorials all day :)
<czajkowski> thethomaseffect: once ebel mails me stuff I mail canonical IS and we get things moving
<czajkowski> may take a week
<ebel> :P
<thethomaseffect> Any thoughts on using wordpress as a CMS instead of drupal?
<czajkowski> which ever is the easies
<thethomaseffect> lots of reasons why it would fit better
<czajkowski> and we can pull in or show the plant ubutnu ireland
<thethomaseffect> built-in SEO, easier to administrate, really easy to backup content
<thethomaseffect> pulling in planet is no issue at all
<czajkowski> http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/aggregator
<InishSteve> Must have gotten disconed
#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-25
<InishSteve> F
<InishSteve_mob> Morning all
<czajkowski> Aloha
<mokmeister> morning!
<mokmeister> And oh what a wonderful morning..... ;)
<mokmeister> been up since 7; hoping the rain will die down so I can go out with the dog... It's only been getting worse!
<mokmeister> I'd say I'll be waiting.
<InishSteve_mob> How is everyone today
<airurando> Afternoon all
<airurando> InishSteve_mob ping
<airurando> evening all
<InishSteve_mob> Hi ya
<airurando> howdy
<airurando> we you locodir something yesterday
<airurando> *were you
<airurando> are you looking for some Ubuntu CDs?
<airurando> for distribution
<airurando> if you are just send an e-mail to me with your details.
<airurando> my address is airurandoateircomdotnet
#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-26
<tdr112> evening ubunuters
<airurando> evening
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || Next IRC Meeting: 20th July 2011 @ 8pm  || Next Ubuntu Hour Limerick Thurs 30th June 2011, Absolute Hotel || We said there would be a Ubuntu Hour Dublin soon! The next one is Wednesday 6th July 2011, Trinity Capital Hote
<airurando>  /topic  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || Next IRC Meeting: 20th July 2011 @ 8pm  || Next Ubuntu Hour Limerick Thurs 30th June 2011, Absolute Hotel || We said there would be a UH Dublin soon! The next one is Weds 6th July 2011, Trinity Capital Hotel @ 6pm
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || Next IRC Meeting: 20th July 2011 @ 8pm || Next Ubuntu Hour Limerick Thurs 30th June 2011, Absolute Hotel || We said there would be a UH Dublin soon! The next one is Weds 6th July 2011, Trinity Capital Hotel @ 6pm
<czajkowski> hmm
#ubuntu-ie 2012-06-20
<czajkowski> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-June/035387.html
#ubuntu-ie 2013-06-17
<ebel> hmm installing new machine with ubuntu
<ebel> having 'fun' with it's partitions
<czajkowski> ebel: you on the irish trnalsations team
<czajkowski> got an email thre all in irish
<slashbel> ebel wasn't even able to translate the email i got from the motortax office ☹
<czajkowski> :(
<ebel> don't think i'm on that mailing list
<ebel> and I wouldn't be able to translate it though.
 * ebel reads a bit
<ebel> ung, irish-language-supremacist
<ebel> "is fearr Gaeilge briste ná Béarla cliste", → "Broken Irish is better than correct English" (AFAIR)
<ebel> I think they're basically saying ubuntu is their main OS, and they think Irish is superior, and want there to be more Irish stuff on Ubuntu
<zmoylan> can they help the translation team?  is there a translation team?
<ebel> there is a translation team in name, yes
<ebel> Don't know how active. suspect not so much
<zmoylan> motorcycle helmet with augmented reality http://www.wired.com/autopia/2013/06/livemap-ar/
#ubuntu-ie 2013-06-20
<airurando> ebel: have you been contacted re reapproval?  we expire at the end of this month.
<ebel> erm, no, don't think so
<airurando> hmmmm
<airurando> loco council should have contacted you
<airurando> maybe \pprovals are on hold
<ebel> i'll double check later
<czajkowski> hmmm
<zmoylan> how's the big apple?
<czajkowski> busy and warm :)
<zmoylan> well it is approaching the time of year where douglas adams said the only way to breath in new york was to open a window and stick your head in a building :-)
#ubuntu-ie 2013-06-22
<Kai_p_IE> i seem to keep geting the on screen keyboard as i wake the pc to unlock from screensaver (have no need for it!) i am running ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<airurando> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/2450-summer-ubuntu-hour-dublin/
 * airurando hopes there will be a good turnout
<airurando> however
<airurando> me expects there to be a poor turnout :-(
#ubuntu-ie 2014-06-20
<scratchy> AWESOME
<scratchy> Ubuntu Ireland !
<zmoylan-rpi> tis a quiet channel
<zmoylan-rpi> but someone is usually here
<scratchy> Cool :) Nice to meet you !
<scratchy> I was actually looking for some kind of ubuntu related irish community
<zmoylan-rpi> then airurando is a person who pops in a few times a week. keep an eye out for them.
<zmoylan-rpi> there's also a more active general linux community at #linux on irc.linux.ie
<scratchy> Im learning for my LPI exams
<zmoylan-rpi> cool
<scratchy> and I can use all the help and information I can get my hands on
<scratchy> Im a dutch guy who moved to ireland like a year and a half ago :)
<scratchy> So still trying to find my way to get to meet some linux minded people
<scratchy> maybe attend some meet-ups if any available
<zmoylan-rpi> there used to be monthly meetups for ubuntu but they tapered off.  there is an occasional potd (pint of the day) for ilug (irish linux user group)
<zmoylan-rpi> it's easier to organise folk in winter when weather is conducive to meeting indoors :-)
<ebel> There's also a few hackerspaces. TOG in Dublin etc
<zmoylan-rpi> yup. i think they're having a social soon
<zmoylan-rpi> sat 21st from this email list
<zmoylan-rpi> there are other hackerspaces if you aren't based in dublin
<ebel> has IRC too #tog
<zmoylan-rpi> i keep meaning to log in but never get around to it...
<slashbel> coder night was last night, was good fun
<slashbel> all events are open to the public
<tdr112> welcome scratchy
<scratchy> Thanks
<scratchy> Sorry was busy on a call
<scratchy> :)
<scratchy> based in Cork
<zmoylan-rpi> there is a hacker space in cork isn't there?
<ebel> nexus cork
<zmoylan-rpi> nexus
<zmoylan-rpi> http://www.hackerspacecork.com/
<scratchy> Thanks
<scratchy> WEEKEND TIME :)
<scratchy> See you guys later
<scratchy> thanks for the info
#ubuntu-ie 2020-06-19
<framesandpackets> Hello fello Irish ubuntu user's
